# Insurance



## Sopheap Pal (Aug 1, 2015)

I got into a little accident, my car isok. No damage. I was carriage my pax and this pedestrian was crossing the crosswalk without the crosswalk light on. I lightly hit her because it was dark and raining. 

Police and the fire Dept came and she refuse medical attention. I gave the police the full account to what happen. I also notified Uber about it since i had Uber pax. 

Few days, I got a call from Uber insurance.

Today I got a call from my insurance investigator and I gave him the statement to what happen. Then he said that the pedestrian I hit has gotten a lawyer and trying to sue my insurance for bodily harm.

Since I was on the pax, should they be talking to Uber about it?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sopheap Pal said:


> I got into a little accident, my car isok. No damage. I was carriage my pax and this pedestrian was crossing the crosswalk without the crosswalk light on. I lightly hit her because it was dark and raining.
> 
> Police and the fire Dept came and she refuse medical attention. I gave the police the full account to what happen. I also notified Uber about it since i had Uber pax.
> 
> ...


No, you should look into retaining a lawyer. Your insurance (which is the primary) will most likely deny the claim. Who's your ins co. And you drive in GA, right? Let's see how much Uber has your back.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Sopheap Pal said:


> I got into a little accident, my car isok. No damage. I was carriage my pax and this pedestrian was crossing the crosswalk without the crosswalk light on. I lightly hit her because it was dark and raining.
> 
> Police and the fire Dept came and she refuse medical attention. I gave the police the full account to what happen. I also notified Uber about it since i had Uber pax.
> 
> ...


Hope things turn out well for you.


----------



## Sopheap Pal (Aug 1, 2015)

I have Geico, i drive in Ga. Uber deleted my status as a partner


----------



## Sopheap Pal (Aug 1, 2015)

That is good if they deny the claim filed by the pedestrian


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Sopheap Pal said:


> I have Geico, i drive in Ga. Uber deleted my status as a partner


How many days did it take Uber to deactivate you, counting the day of accident as day one?


----------



## Sopheap Pal (Aug 1, 2015)

30 minutes after reporting the accident and pax walking home


----------



## Sopheap Pal (Aug 1, 2015)

January 15, 2016. 7:30 pm


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Sopheap Pal said:


> 30 minutes after reporting the accident and pax walking home


The pax was on foot, and she walked home?


----------



## Sopheap Pal (Aug 1, 2015)

I ended the trip and they live down just a block away from where I picked them up


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Do you think the pedestrian is also coming after your and your family's assets?

(Edut: Corrected typo, pedestrian, not pax)


----------



## Sopheap Pal (Aug 1, 2015)

It's not the pax, it's the pedestrian. I have no assets. Just my car.


----------



## Sopheap Pal (Aug 1, 2015)

The pax wasn't hurt, they just didn't ate dinner. Hmm, I'll let it plays out.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Sopheap Pal said:


> It's not the pax, it's the pedestrian. I have no assets. Just my car.


Do you at least own a house?


----------



## Sopheap Pal (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't own a house


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

In that case I think you are clear because no lawyers will go after you (they only target wealthy people with assets to sue). Your worry is more on what they will do to your insurance company, hence your future insurance rates.


----------

